# Summer G2G in Syracuse NY? (Possible IASCA/MECA)



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Throwing this out there. Who would be interested in attending a G2G @ Syracuse Customs in Syracuse NY early this summer? 

Don't have any dates to throw out there still in the planning stages. Would like to get the event sanctioned by either IASCA or MECA to draw more people in. 

How about it? Any ideas on dates? 

Location:
15 Dippold Ave
Syracuse NY 13208


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I will make pretty much any date work......


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll go for sure !


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Also anyone here planned a sanctioned event before? I would be interested in discussing the process with you.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ruffryderso said:


> I'll go for sure !


Your Banned!



BowDown said:


> Also anyone here planned a sanctioned event before? I would be interested in discussing the process with you.


I've chatted with mic about it a bit.... Shouldn't be that hard....

How big is your parking lot?

I was also thinking of a DIY BBQ @ maybe Green lakes after????


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I got friends up in Syracuse, so I don't mind making the trip. Also I'm going to be camping up at Letchworth State Park in the springtime, so I could also do a meet then.

Josh


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

How about Saturday 6/25?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Crickets???? lol


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

I might head up for a day trip.


----------



## MagDizzle (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a noob that's still gathering equipment for his build but I would drive out from Roc for it. Good chance to see some other set ups and learn something from the more experienced


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice! looking like we could have enough people to put something together!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

You know I'm down for anything in the cuse. I think since mic is only 5 hours away we might be able to make it a sq event too. Ill see what he says =)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Already pm'd him  hahahahah beat ya to it! 

Ps.... took ya long enough to get in here 



req said:


> You know I'm down for anything in the cuse. I think since mic is only 5 hours away we might be able to make it a sq event too. Ill see what he says =)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I may have a change of system in the next few months too, we will see what happens =)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So the ol' lady gets a upgrade to her car?  out with your old, in with her "new" lol

Does it include the alpine goodies???? I'm having a rough time finding my next processor.



req said:


> I may have a change of system in the next few months too, we will see what happens =)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

speaker things might be changed *OHNOES*


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

anybody have dates that they know won't work? I'd like to get the ball rolling in the next few days....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dunno, but ill be back to syracuse (liverpool\camillus area) starting may 13 for good.

ill also be up in syracuse this week from tuesday until saturday. i will be with my wife and we will be in her car. im thinking of trying to get a part time job while i do college at a shop somewhere... its an option i guess.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> anybody have dates that they know won't work? I'd like to get the ball rolling in the next few days....


If you build it they will come.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

working towards 6/25.... Time to get the ball rolling!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So how do you go about getting a judge? :lol:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im thinking mic wallace tennis pro will come.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

your car sounds like poo.... there, done... no need to have a meet 



BowDown said:


> So how do you go about getting a judge? :lol:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i am in syracuse right now


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> your car sounds like poo.... there, done... no need to have a meet


That's funny!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

He's dreaming. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry! lol



req said:


> i am in syracuse right now


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol its not bad. home sweet home i guess :uhoh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya Syracuse has it's good spots, and it's bad. What part you living in?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

that face is priceless!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im in liverpool\camillus depending on if its my parents or the inlaws for the time being. gotta find a place to stay at once we get our stuff moved back.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

6/25.... unless someone objects I'm going to try and move foreword with that date!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be up visiting on June 10 - June 12th. I might be able to make the 6/25 date, but no promises


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyday will work for me I should have fresh stone by june for sure  Also gentlemen... I just aquired a Term Lab with RTA upgrade if that is of any help to anyone.... thx


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 10x10 canopy if we need it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Things are rolling along well.... now we need a judge! lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

who is hosting the event? 

i can tell mic wallace that he is required to be there and judge when i go to the baltamore meet hahha.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ruffryderso from Syracuse Customs..... What's up with you and mic fighting like your married?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

how many are up for a DIY bbq @ green lakes after the event? just trying to make sure its worth planning.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

It's only about 10miles or so from the meet. Sounds like a nice casual setting for a meet/greet.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have not been to green lakes in ages.

if you dont know, green lakes is one of a handful of lakes in the world that is meromictic, which means that there is no seasonal mixing of surface and bottom waters. Meromictic lakes are fairly rare; they've been extensively studied, in part because their sediments can preserve an historical record extending back thousands of years, and because of the euxinic (anoxic, sulfidic) conditions which can form in the deep water.

i saw a special on meromictic bodies of water and how they created the vast oil deposits that we use today. basically the green house gasses raised the temperature of the earth so that the oceans became meromictic, and the life forms that are between the "surface waters" and "bottom waters" all died at the same time when the temperatures dropped again creating massive quantities of organic matter on the ocean floors that eventually turned to oil for us to burn in nascar LOL (so they think)... and they all the sudden busted out with green lakes in syracuse and how it has been studied for years!

pretty cool stuff.

sorry about the off topic rant


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Alrighty then....One vote for off topic rant of the week!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya, thought this was a National Geographic thread or some ****.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL just thought it was interesting that something of that much significance is so close to the cuse'


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I gotta hand it to ruffryderso aka Steve.... first time i've chatted with him was about this meet. I've started to shop for new toys and he has been great. I've called him after hours a few times and hes taken the time to help. I'm not too sure how he gets away with spending that much time at the shop to be honest.

It's about time this area got a shop that gives a poo.

On a meet type note..... I need to contact Moe again.... hasn't been working out too well getting things together..... Hope to have the meet set in stone (or snow and ice ) by the end of next week


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hopefully we all aren't competing in ARC's instead of cars.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ill be moving back to the cuse in like two weeks


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> ill be moving back to the cuse in like two weeks


Sweet! Thought you were already here?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

nop. will be soon


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Better trade that car in on an Arc......


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Better trade that car in on an Arc......


I know. Should trade it in on a Sentra. Crank up the stock stereo and the OEM midbasses will cause the car to float right over the water.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im really confused.

arc?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

referring to all of the rain this week..... lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i still dont get it... 

but they did shut down our military base yesterday afternoon because of tornado warnings. pulled all of our jets into our hangar thinking that a tornado couldnt get through the corragated steel roof hahah. one landed about 30 miles from here too. it would have been sweet if it went right through our hangar. :surprised:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Twisting Ark into Arc.... since I decided to jump ship on dd.....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice dog house.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*shrug*

i still dont get it hahahha. i get ark = arc.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

we had pretty decent flooding all over last week.... trash and water blowing man hole covers off... streets flooded.....

And the sentra comments come from me saying Sheri's sentra sounds good for whats in it....

Justin says there is no sounds good for what it is.... It either sounds good or it doesn't.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Justin says there is no sounds good for what it is.... It either sounds good or it doesn't.


Amen.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well ill be home in two weeks. we can ride the arc to Baltimore together lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww how cute.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

:-( we gots no judge.....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

why is mic wallace not going to come?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

he is busy on that date....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I think it's because you pissed him off.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Up up! Any more interest in this? Keeping my fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## MagDizzle (Jan 21, 2011)

Judge or no judge, is this still on?? 

I am not a competitor or anything like that but I was looking forward to checking out some other systems, vehicles and hopefully meeting some cool peeps


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

MagDizzle said:


> Judge or no judge, is this still on??
> 
> I am not a competitor or anything like that but I was looking forward to checking out some other systems, vehicles and hopefully meeting some cool peeps


As of now, there is no sanctioned judge. We do however have some equipment to RTA with along with a nice meet and greet.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

and im back in Syracuse. i will be putting in new speakers in my doors over the next few days!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Jigga Jigga. 

Looks like changes are coming to this meet.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys.... we are looking for someone to make the trek to Central NY. We had a date picked out but my girlfriend is going to Dayton for a MECA event that day and a few of the Judges that I spoke to are busy or unsure if they will be free.

Anyone have a free day in July or August that they would be willing to lend a hand? either a sat. or sun.


We would really like to bring IASCA back up here, we have a shop willing to host, Myself and a couple other locals are willing to do the work. I'm becoming a judge @ SBN next year to make it a bit easier.

Thanx in advance guys!

__________________________________________________________________________

I posted this over on IASCA forums...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bump?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> bump?


What's new man? When you going to change your profile location?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> What's new man? When you going to change your profile location?


better yet when ya going to change your pic back?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pooh!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's done.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y-meet-july-23rd-syracuse-ny.html#post1344178


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iasca-show-sept-3rd-syracuse.html#post1344198


----------

